# membership logo



## TTpaul18 (Apr 19, 2012)

pls someone explain how i get the membership logo up and running


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, I replied when you first posted your sig displayed incorrectly.. :?

Remove this from your sig......WOO535CODE: SELECT ALL
& put in your membership number & name rather than Nems.

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, will then look like this










Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTpaul18 said:


> pls someone explain how i get the membership logo up and running


If you add your signature as shown on your email confirmation then post in the "new members post here" it will all work


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul,This may help. click link follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, Post here
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

